# 2002 GEM E825 Electric Vehicle LSV - Golf Cart - Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4,300.00*
End Date: Sunday Nov-17-2013 7:41:57 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $4,300.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

